#ubuntu-us-dc 2010-12-25
<crimsun> happy holidays, all
<Ashtray> I got a book for Christmas, what did you all get?
<Ashtray> I see. Yall are jealous.
<eridu> I got seven
<eridu> terrabytes
<eridu> ...from myself.
<eridu> best gravmas ever
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-12-20
<bcurtiswx> meeting help
<bcurtiswx> meeting_ help
<meeting_> bcurtiswx: (help [<plugin>] [<command>]) -- This command gives a useful description of what <command> does. <plugin> is only necessary if the command is in more than one plugin.
<bcurtiswx> meeting_ help exit
<meeting_> bcurtiswx: Error: There is no command "exit".
<bcurtiswx> meeting_ help quit
<meeting_> bcurtiswx: (quit [<text>]) -- Exits the bot with the QUIT message <text>. If <text> is not given, the default quit message (supybot.plugins.Owner.quitMsg) will be used. If there is no default quitMsg set, your nick will be used.
<bcurtiswx> meeting_, quit
<meeting_> bcurtiswx: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bcurtiswx> meeting_, whoami
<meeting_> bcurtiswx: I don't recognize you.
<bcurtiswx> Sooo, who's here for some meeting FUN!?!
#ubuntu-us-dc 2012-12-21
* kjcole changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-dc to: Next meeting: 2012-12-20 19:00 EST. Agenda: http://loco.ubuntu.com/meetings/ubuntu-districtofcolumbia/505/detail/
 * kjcole is here
<kjcole> jelkner sent e-mail saying he would NOT be able to make it after all.
 * bcurtiswx is here
<bcurtiswx> :'(
 * bcurtiswx starts up the Jeopardy theme
<kjcole> Others confirmed attendence as well... So, I guess I'll wait a bit, but I didn't sleep well and am dragging a bit.
<bcurtiswx> ambien?
<kjcole> I think that would be a bad idea somehow.
<bcurtiswx> I'm in the process of getting meetingology in here, idk how to get rid of meeting_
<bcurtiswx> if someone has permissions they can type "meeting_ quit
<bcurtiswx> "
<kjcole> meeting_ quit
<meeting_> kjcole: Error: You don't have the owner capability. If you think that you should have this capability, be sure that you are identified before trying again. The 'whoami' command can tell you if you're identified.
<bcurtiswx> <shrugs>
<bcurtiswx> you have chanserv access so you can just kick him.. lol
<bcurtiswx> ah i figured that would happen
<kjcole> Shall I try "kickban"?
<bcurtiswx> nah, I'll try to do it right
<bcurtiswx> i tweeted maco
<bcurtiswx> i messages the people in #ubuntu-scribes and requested meetingology
<kjcole> I'm guessing Luke had something to do with it being here, and would have an idea as to how to take it down again.
<kjcole> You may have already been to http://supybook.fealdia.org/latest/ but if not, there it is. ;-)
<bcurtiswx> OK, i'll give him an e-mail
 * kjcole watches paint dry and grass grow...
<kjcole> Jason Blum just opened a chat window in Gmail. Doesn't know how to use xchat. (I'm using Konversation.  Will invite you.)
<bcurtiswx> web interfacfe
<bcurtiswx> http://webchat.freenode.net/
<bcurtiswx> I added his event to the calendar, we probably should get an e-mail out soon to get that planned
<kjcole> Especially considering folks travel this time of year.
<bcurtiswx> Well, I'll get a quick event e-mail out about this meeting
<bcurtiswx> after my workout, lol or should i say "attempt"
<bcurtiswx> meeting adjourned
<kjcole> So... Keysigning party, going up for reapproval (though it would help if people showed up for meetings), and installfest.  T'would help if the defenders of some of these were here.
<kjcole> OK. Some other time. :-{
<bcurtiswx> yup
<kjcole> And, with that, color me gone.
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-16
<adom> hey all. just looking around at cell phone plans yet again. i'd love to go month-to-month prepaid, but unsure still. most non-mainstream service carriers (i.e. Cricket, Virgin Mobile, etc) use AT&T, T-Mobile, or Sprint's cellular signal...anyone know of a non-mainstream provider that uses Verizon's cell signal? or for that matter do any of them get Verizon's LTE signal???
<marcoceppi> adom: I just use TMobile
<adom> marcoceppi: that's who I use now and want to switch
<adom> you get signal anywhere near DC?
<adom> yeah you probably get good signal that close to DC
<adom> down here in Woodbridge they suck
<adom> talking with TMo support chat now to see if I can get ETF waiver for bad signal because i moved down here
<adom> unsure how it will go
<marcoceppi> adom: I get 4G and great wifi speeds in falls church
<marcoceppi> and all around the beltway
<adom> marcoceppi: well, great wifi speeds isn't important right? wifi works with all smartphones. down in Woodbridge, if I'm not on wifi, then I get maybe 1 or 2 bars around the area and inside my townhouse I get zero signal.
<marcoceppi> well, wifi speed being internet download speeds
<marcoceppi> I've got full blown bars here :\
<adom> so if my internet goes out, I have to use gf's phone to call support. so if she's out or not home from work, I have to go outside and stand still to get a call out.
<adom> I'm on wifi here in the data center, but zero bars of cell signal.
<adom> screenshot: https://www.dropbox.com/s/z1qsqclew1r1qd1/2013-12-16%2012.26.11.png
<adom> I should also mention, my phone isn't rooted. Completely stock.
<marcoceppi> adom: yeah, I use stock android/nexus 4 here
<adom> Man this sucks, if I have my way, I don't want to use a contract ever again. Just going to buy my future phone(s) with a credit card if necessary, then go month-to-month.
<adom> I'm on the phone-payment plan for T-Mobile so I have like $200 left on the phone I think, but I still have to pay early termination fee if I break contract early. If I bought the phone with a credit card and paid that off while using a no-contract plan, at least then I would be able to change service providers without paying a $200 early termination fee.
<adom> damn cell phone providers. have me by me balls.
<ChinnoDog> You could sell/trade your contract
#ubuntu-us-dc 2013-12-17
<manchicken_> What's everybody doing these days?
#ubuntu-us-dc 2014-12-15
<swift110_> hey all
#ubuntu-us-dc 2015-12-17
<marcoceppi> o/ kyrofa
<kyrofa> Hey marcoceppi, long time no see :)
<kyrofa> Do you have the ability to update the loco link?
<kyrofa> I logged a bug about it
<marcoceppi> kyrofa: I don't, well I might, but I can at least find someone to bug about it
<marcoceppi> kyrofa: if you're looking to join, https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-districtofcolumbia that's how you'd do so
<marcoceppi> just trying to find our loco page is sad enough but I just realized what the topic says
<kyrofa> Hahaha
<marcoceppi> kyrofa: and here's the mailing list https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/Ubuntu-us-dc
<kyrofa> Thanks marcoceppi :)
<kyrofa> Looks like it's moderated
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-12-23
<swift110> hey
#ubuntu-us-dc 2017-12-24
<swift110> hey akk
#ubuntu-us-dc 2019-12-19
<swift110> hey all
